
Why can't you repair an iPhone? - dodders
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-02-15/why-can-t-you-repair-an-iphone
======
wandernotlost
Seems pretty reasonable that a phone with contents protected by a fingerprint
sensor would have measures to prevent tampering with the fingerprint sensor.

------
mariuolo
The article doesn't offer the answer. Or perhaps it was an open question?

